# Heart problems for Tigger



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

I took Tigger to the vets recently for his annual jabs and just casually mentioned that from time to time he retched trying to clear his throat. Immediately he was diagnosed with a heart problem and a few days later was in for an ecg and chest x-ray. Tigs has lost weight recently and has been ravenous so I was convinced it was cancer or something horrible too! thank goodness (in one way) that it was confirmed that he has a slightly enlarged heart but it can all be managed on medication. The vet did say that his exercise needed to be brought down to 30 mins at a time as he is 10 years old now but when we tried to do this, he was so distraught that our other dog was going for longer walks, he cried and cried. We have decided to continue to walk him with the other dog now and are working on the basis that if he pops his clogs whilst doing his favourite thing then that cant be a bad thing can it ?!


----------



## MicleThomson (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello,
You can look for supplements which specifically target to improve cardiovascular health in canine. To enhance the heart performance in your pet, you can regularly engage him in light exercise. Also make him to visit the vet for periodic check-ups to detect early signs of heart disease.

Thanks
Micle Thomson
puptrainingcollar.com


----------

